# PC freeze nach Standby



## TrainM (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

also ich habe mich nun hier im Forum angemeldet weil ich ein mehr oder weniger großes Problem habe und noch nirgends eine Lösung dafür gefunden habe. Ihr seit also meine letzt Chance und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Wenn ich meinen PC starte hab ich manchmal komische freeze.
Der Bildschirm zeigt nurnoch eine Farbe an, es sind immer unterschiedliche Farben und man kann garnichts mehr machen außer den Knopf zu drücken.
Meistens passiert es jedoch bei dem aufwachen aus dem Standby Modus.

Ich denke eine überhitzung der Grafikkarte kann ich ausschließen, da sie unter Furmark mehrere Stunden Tadellos mit 83-84° läuft.
(GeForce GTX 260)

Falls ihr mir nicht helfen könnt weiß ich auch nicht mehr was ich machen soll.


Markus


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2010)

Passiert das denn NIE, wenn der PC mal GANZ aus war? Dann muss es ja irgendwas mit Windows und/oder Treibern zu tun haben - ist da alles aktuell?


----------



## XFX9800GTX+ (5. Januar 2010)

schau mal in EnergieOption!


----------



## TrainM (5. Januar 2010)

Also es müssten alle Treiber aktuell sein.. mir fällt jedenfalls nichts mehr ein was ich noch updaten könnte.. gestern erst neuen Chipsatz Treiber installiert..

Die Energieoptionen hab ich mir Heute früh angeschaut.
Unter "Erweiterte Energieeinstellungen ändern" habe ich "Kennwort bei Reaktivierung anfordern" und "Hybriden Standbymodus zulassen" ausgeschaltet. Bis jetzt hatte ich noch keinen freeze.. mal gucken was in den nächsten Stunden so passiert.


----------



## ThePlayer (5. Januar 2010)

Wenn du Vista hast liegt das Problem irgendwo.
Hatte das selbe Problem und konnte es nie lösen, weil in der Ereignisanzeige gab es keine Fehler oder Warnungen bis auf nicht saubere herunterfahren.
Starte ihn jetzt immer neu, dauert 1 Minute.


----------



## TrainM (5. Januar 2010)

Unter Vista hatte ich die Probleme auch (Vista Home Premium 64bit) arbeite jetzt aber unter Windows 7 auch 64bit und habe die Probleme immernoch.. aber wie gesagt seit heute Morgen ist er noch nicht hängen geblieben und ich habe ihn öfters in den StandBy gebracht.. ich hoffe auf das beste


----------



## TrainM (6. Januar 2010)

Lange hats nicht gehalten.. wieder ein Freeze vor ein paar Minuten..

Hoffentlich könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen..


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Januar 2010)

Was für ein Board hast du denn? Die Probleme können des öfteren durch Bios-Updates gelöst werden, ist keine Einzelfall. Schau mal bei deinem Boardhersteller nach, ob ein Bios-Udate mit einem Fix für Standby dabei ist.


----------



## TrainM (6. Januar 2010)

Ich hab ein Asus M2N68-LA.


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Januar 2010)

Ist das ein OEM-Board aus einem HP Rechner? Auf der Asus Homepage kann ich das Board nicht finden.

Edit: Da habe ich was gefunden: Klick!

Überprüfe mal, ob deine Bios Version älter ist. Falls ja, mach ein Update mit dem verlinkten Bios-Rom.



> Beschreibung: M2N68-LA Motherboard BIOS update resolves blue screen issue (0x5C) when resuming from Hibernate mode and black screen issue when resuming from Sleep mode in certain configurations.



*Edit: * Noch einen Rat: Das Bios Upate erfolgt über Windows (also nicht über das Bios, welches sicherer wäre). Zur Ausführung daher unbedingt alle nicht benötigten Programme schließen, einschließlich bzw. vor allem Virenscanner.


----------



## TrainM (6. Januar 2010)

Ja, es ist aus einem HP Rechner.
Mein CPU: AMD Phenom X3 8450 mit B3 Stepping


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Januar 2010)

Siehe mein Edit in meinem letzten Post. Dort ist ein Link zu einem Bios-Update, was die Probleme vermutlich beheben kann.


----------



## TrainM (6. Januar 2010)

Also wenn ich den PC starte steht in der Mitte HP INVENT und unten rechts steht v5.14.
Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob die Version 5.13 aus deinem Link installieren kann.

Edit: Habe das gefunden: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...ex?softwareitem=pv-74348-1&cc=de&lc=de&dlc=de
scheint eine Neuere Version zu sein. Kann ich die bedenkenlos installieren?

Edit2: Mich beunruhigt auch, dass unter Kompitabilität nicht Windows 7 vermerkt ist.


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Januar 2010)

Wenn du eine neuere Version drauf hast, dann natürlich nicht auf die Ältere zurückspielen. Die Fixes vom 5.13 sind auch im 5.14 enthalten.

Die Version von dir ist sehr aktuell, mit der würde ich es probieren. Nach der Beschreibung wird zwar nicht das Standby Problem gelöst, aber es sind vielleicht zwischendrin ein paar fixes gemacht worden, die auch in dieser aktuellen Version mit drin stecken.

Das mit Win7 würde mich nicht beunruhigen. Die Bios Version wurde am 24.08.09 veröffentlicht. Win7 gibt es offiziell erst seit Oktober.


----------



## TrainM (6. Januar 2010)

Ok, danke für die Hilfe.

Das BIOS Update werde ich erst Morgen ausprobieren.
Habe heute keine Zeit mehr muss noch Hausaufgaben machen, da morgen die Schule bei mir wieder   
anfängt.


----------



## simpel1970 (6. Januar 2010)

Ok. Drücke dir die Daumen, dass das Update hilfreich ist.


----------



## TrainM (7. Januar 2010)

Das BIOS Update hat leider nicht geklappt.

http://www.abload.de/img/leider..7cc1.jpg

Edit: Vielleicht funktioniert es nur nicht weil ich keine Ahnung habe wie man so ein Update macht.
Ich habe einfach draufgeklickt und "Next" gedrückt und so weiter.. ist das richtig?


----------



## simpel1970 (7. Januar 2010)

Das Programm meckert, weil es unter Win7 und nicht unter Vista ausgeführt wird. Du hast das schon richtig gemacht.
Leider habe ich keine Möglichkeit für dein OEM Board gefunden, dein Bios außerhalb des Betriebssytems zu flashen. Scheinbar gibt es nur diese Möglichkeit innerhalb des Betriebssystems.

Eine Chance gibt es jedenfalls noch: Rechtsklick auf die Exe und auf Eigenschaften klicken. Dann im Reiter "Kompatibilität" einen Hacken bei "Programm im Kompatibilitätsmodus ausführen für:" und im darunterstehenden DropDown Feld "Vista Service Pack 2" auswählen.


----------



## TrainM (7. Januar 2010)

Hab ich ebend versucht... klappt leider auch nicht =(

Edit: Ich habe auch irgendwo im Internet gelesen das jemand mit meinem Board sein BIOS zerschossen hat und es irgendwie damit http://www.biosflash.com/bios-boot-cd.htm wieder hinbekommen hat. Kenn mich da aber nicht so aus.


----------



## simpel1970 (7. Januar 2010)

Ja so etwas geht (grundsätzlich). Ist aber in deinem Fall folgendes Problem:

Zitat aus der verlinkten Anleitung:


> Im kleinen Teilfenster (im Bild links, unten) wählen Sie jetzt das Verzeichnis aus, in dem Ihr Flashprogramm und die Biosdatei liegen (diese beiden Dateien müssen Sie sich vorher von Ihrem Mainboard- oder PC-Hersteller von dessen Webseite herunterladen!).



Eben diese Biosdatei haben wir nicht (*.ROM oder so ähnlich). Hätten wir die, bräuchten wir den Umweg über die CD bzw. ein Update in Windows gar nicht probieren.
Die Anleitung ist ja insofern nur hilfreich, wenn man zwar die .Rom Datei hat, nicht jedoch ein Floppy-Laufwerk oder ein Board, mit dem man über USB-Stick flashen kann.


----------



## steinschock (7. Januar 2010)

Ich hab das gleich Problem allerdings immer, also auch nach komplettem herunterfahren.
EVGA GTX 280
Sry, aber das ist die Graka, 
wenn die Graka mal läuft nach einigen Starts macht sie alles(Vantage, 3D06, Furmark...) außer Batman, da stürtz sie ab.
Hab schon 2 ähnliche Posts von GTX 260/280 gesehen.
Ich hatte meine schon mal eingeschickt, aber anfangs war das nur sporadisch und ich hab sie wiederbekommen. 
Ich werde meine jetzt noch mal einschicken.


----------



## TrainM (7. Januar 2010)

Ich weiß ja nichtmal ob es an der Grafikkarte von mir liegt oder nicht, kann ja an allem möglichen liegen. Wenn ich den Fehler nicht finde muss ich halt mit ihm leben denke ich.


----------



## simpel1970 (7. Januar 2010)

Eines würde ich noch versuchen. HP anschreiben und nachfragen, wie man mit diesem Board und Win7 ein Bios-Update machen soll, bzw. ob es ein Bios-Update auch für Win7 gibt.


----------



## riedochs (7. Januar 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Passiert das denn NIE, wenn der PC mal GANZ aus war? Dann muss es ja irgendwas mit Windows und/oder Treibern zu tun haben - ist da alles aktuell?




*reminder*

Wäre durchaus hilfreich das zu wissen.


----------



## TrainM (7. Januar 2010)

Also ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern das er wenn er mal ganz aus war eingefroren ist. Ich gehe ja immer in den StandBy und Starte den PC eigentlich nur morgens ganz von Null und reboote ihn halt wenn er einfriert.

Aber einmal als er eingeforern ist und ich mehrere Sekunden auf den Knopf drücken musste und ich ihn dann wieder eingeschaltet habe ist er mit einem schwarzen Bildschirm eingefroren.

Edit: Ich weiß allerdings nicht ob es während dem Boot verfahren war oder nach der Anmeldung da ich in der zwischenzeit in der Küche was trinken war...


----------



## GregorH (7. Januar 2010)

probier mal in den Energieoptionen unter erweiterte Energieoptionen und dann bei Energiesparen den hybriden standbymodus deaktivieren, dann sollte es klappen.


----------



## TrainM (7. Januar 2010)

Auf page 1 hab ich doch geschrieben, dass ich ihn ausgeschaltet habe. In der Zeit seit dem ausschalten hatte ich nur einmal einen schwarzen freeze also schon wesentlich weniger.


----------



## steinschock (8. Januar 2010)

????? 

 Ich habe das gleiche Problem,
 wie bereits beschrieben und das ist die *GRAKA* !!!!!!!!


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Januar 2010)

@TE: hast du noch eine andere Graka, mit der du das überprüfen könntest?

Schau auch mal bitte in die Ereignisanzeige, ob hier irgendwelche Fehler zum Zeitpunkt der Freezes protokolliert wurden (Reiter "System").


----------



## TrainM (8. Januar 2010)

Also es ist ein Fehler verzeichnet



> Das System wurde zuvor am ‎06.‎01.‎2010 um 21:02:03 unerwartet heruntergefahren.


Aber in der Zeit des freeze wurden keine Ereignisse eingetragen.
Der freeze muss ja so zwischen 21:00 und 21:02 gewesen sein.
Der letzte eintrag war allerdings um 19:57:39.

Ich habe hier noch eine GeForce 9500GS rumliegen, allerdings ohne Kühler.


----------



## simpel1970 (8. Januar 2010)

Ohne Kühler wird die ja nicht viel bringen. 
Ne Karte von einem Kumpel, die du dir ausleihen kannst?

Würde auch gerne noch mal von dir hören, ob die Freezes nur nach dem Standby auftreten oder auch nach einem Kaltstart und/oder Neustart. Habe das jetzt nicht so ganz kapiert. Bin bis jetzt nur von dem Problem nach dem Standby ausgegangen.


----------



## TrainM (8. Januar 2010)

Also die freeze kommen grundsetzlich nur nach StandBy´s, allerdings auch nicht nach allen StandBy phasen. 

Einmal hatte ich aber sowas:

PC war im StandBy --> ich lasse ihn aufwachen --> nach 5 sec pinker screen --> Drücke den Knopf da sonst nichts geht --> PC geht aus --> Drücke den Knopf nochmal zum Hochfahren --> nach dem HP Invent logo --> Blackscreen nichts geht mehr nur schwarzer Schirm..

Aber wie gesagt geschah dies nur einmal meines wissens nach.


Wegen anderer Grafikkarte muss ich mal schaun ob ein Kumpel noch was rumliegen hat.. An der 9500GS fehlt der lüfter ja nur weil er ausgeschlagen oder so war(komische geräusche)..
Habe hier noch eine GeForce4 TI 4800 SE aber kann ich ja nicht nehmen dank AGP 

Edit: würde der Kühler der 4800 auf die 9500 passen? xD


----------



## simpel1970 (9. Januar 2010)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es um den gesamten Kühler incl. Lüfter geht und nicht nur allein um den Lüfter. Daher bezweifel ich, dass die Kühler kompatibel sind. Das wird vermutlich schon an den Bohrungen für die Befestigung scheitern.


----------



## simpel1970 (9. Januar 2010)

*sorry doppelpost, bitte löschen*


----------

